# Huge Mythbusters Marathon!



## robpickles (May 19, 2005)

Look out!

There is a huge Mythbusters Marathon scheduled for 2/3 into 2/4.

None of these shows had descriptions - just the generic show explanation, so your Tivo might not weed them out if you have it setup for first-run only.

Rob


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I am hoping the information will be updated soon. IIRC my season pass is first run only and it is still set to record everyone of them.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Yup. Mine too. I wish they'd put in descriptions so I can weed out the ones I don't really care to see again.


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks looks like I may just delete the season pass for those days


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Martyp said:


> Thanks looks like I may just delete the season pass for those days


That doesn't really make sense... Just go into View Upcoming (or the to do list, but view upcoming will be easier) and delete those specific episodes (if they don't get guide data within a day or so of the time they air)..

I realize it technically would be "easier" to cancel the SP then add it again, but then you'd have to (1) move it to the right place in the SP manager, and (2) remember to actually do it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

From The Discovery Channel Website:

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=1.13056.24704.3913.x&start=10



> MythBusters (Viewer's Choice)
> Episode 1
> 
> Tune in for back-to-back episodes of MythBusters Viewer's Choice. Viewers decide what will air!


This is the same for every episode that day. I doubt that they will update it with specific episode information. That would ruin the "surprise". AAaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggh!


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

Well it looks like they updated the shows with proper descriptions, just in time. 

I'm glad I didn't bother to temporarily delete my season pass. But I did lower the maximum episodes setting so I wouldn't see such a big list of Mythbusters episodes in the ToDo list.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

etz said:


> Well it looks like they updated the shows with proper descriptions, just in time.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't bother to temporarily delete my season pass. But I did lower the maximum episodes setting so I wouldn't see such a big list of Mythbusters episodes in the ToDo list.


I'm glad they did. I had already deleted them off my To Do List. The only one I wouldn't mind seeing again is the Crimes and Mythdemeanors episode. Seeing Thor the god of thunder sneeking in through the ventilation shaft and Adam smacking himself on the head is priceless.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

etz said:


> Well it looks like they updated the shows with proper descriptions, just in time.


I'd say a bit too late. I haven't gone back to check, but I think only ONE of my Tivos did get updated info in time.


----------

